# Milking multiple goats-milk handling questions



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Next spring I will have at least 4 goats to milk with a possible 5th milker.
I have only ever milked 2 a day...so this may be quite the step up for me.
I can usually finish with the 2 in 15 mins....if I am doing 4 or 5 that will be about .5-1 hr.

I am going to get a proper milk pail....this year I just used one of my moms stainless steal pots. I'm going to get the 6qt one that hoeggers has.
Should I get one of those milk totes as well, are they handy?

Is it best for the milk of each goat to be in a separate container in the fridge?
This year we used 1/2 gallon jars, which for 2 goats was 4 1/2 gallon jars in the fridge per day. I going to have to something different. Maybe using 1 gallon jars or milk totes.

What about a used milk machine? Would that be a god investment for 4-6 goats?
With those the milk goes together anyways right? I am thinking a 2 goat or 4 goat milker would be nice.

Also thinking I could get a big milk tote(12 qt) and put all the milk from one day in there in the shop fridge (which ices a little) and as we need it put it in gallon jars.

We will have a minimum of 4 gallons per day....close to 6 if I get that other Alpine.
So I am wondering what I need to do different next year...being that I will be milking multiple goats and lots of milk.

What do you guys do? Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a small pail (probably 6 qt) and then I have two larger pails with lids (one is 10 qt the other is 12 qt). I milk each doe into the smal pail, weigh the milk and then dump it into one of the lidded pails. I put all of their milk together. From there the milk is taken into the house and run through a strainer/filter into a gallon jug. Around me I can buy brand new gallon jugs (like the ones at the store) for $.50 each. They come with lids that have the zip deal you have to undo before you can open it again. I write the date on each lid so I know what day I got the milk. I have one of those mini-strainers from Caprine Supply and use their filters. It works good, but sometimes either a filter is thicker or the milk is thick because occasionally it won't go through the filter very fast. You will definately need a good outlet for the milk otherwise it will get stacked up and you will end up with some pretty old milk.

Last year I sold some milk as it is legal to sell raw milk in Oklahoma, but towards the end of the year I bought a couple calves to feed the milk to. They are more consistent than selling it plus after a few months of milk they sell for at least triple the original purchase price. We are going to try to make some cheese, but a person can only eat so much of that too. lol


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

We consume close to 2 gallons a day, that is for drinking it and baking.
I plan to make cheese about once a week. Making 1-2 batches a week, each batch uses 3.5 gallons of milk.
We will freeze some of the "build up" for soap making. Going to start out by making soap for the family and go from there.
In July we feed goats milk at the rate of 1-2 gallons per day or one month. This helps the turks grow better with energy and reduces the chances of losses (100% success rate this year). So not much of a problem finding a use for it
I wonder if I got a small freezer (upright) if I could put the milk into the 12 qt from 3 goats and bring the milk in chilled for straining?
Then I would have one doe to milk,strain,chill and put in jars...this would be the fatty Lamancha milk that I want to keep separate from the others. Just a thought.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

I milk all my goats into one pail unless there is a particular goat I suspect to be ill. Otherwise, they eat, drink, and get milked all together.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I had four milkers this year though I did not milk all four of them every day. But on the days that I wanted that much milk it usually would take nearly an hour from going out to the barn to getting back to the house.
I have some 1/2 gallon Mason jars that I use and some gallon jars (the kind you get pickles in at Costco) that I pour the milk into if the bucket gets too full. I will not put my fresh milk into plastic.
My grandchildren drink a lot of the milk. I also make yogurt every week or so. I have a cream separator so every other weekend I get the cream from 3 gallons of milk for butter and ice cream. I am getting pretty good at cheese making though for the most part I prefer cows milk cheese. Would really like to find someone with a family cow that would like to do some trading.
I only separate the milk if I am making something where I want Nubian milk or if I do not want Shasta's cuz she is my Togg with rather strong milk.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I normally milk 3 ND does twice a day and it usually takes me 15 minutes if I hurry....am milkings are like that due to me needing to be at work.

I milk each doe into a graduated glass pitcher so that I can write down individual amounts, it's then pooled together in the SS pail with ice packs, then into the house where it's strained into half gallon jars.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Last year was my first year but this is how I do it. I milked 4 last year all with a Henry Milker. It fits onto a mason jar and you just "pump" the milk out. When the jar gets full, I change it out for a clean one. All goats milk mixed together. Into the house, chill with ice water, then filter with a milk filter. Some to the fridge, some in baggies to make soap. I have tried to make a few cheeses but just the really easy ones. and my family didn't like those so hopefully I can try Mozzrella this year and maybe some others. I have lots of soap so my goal is to master a good cheese


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Because it hurts my hands too much, I have a milk machine. I love it. Once I hit 3 goats to milk, I need to switch over to the machine. It takes me about the same time to milk the 3 by hand as it takes me to set up, milk & clean the machine. But it also takes me at least 15 minutes per goat to milk because of my hands cramping up. I milked 6 goats (Nigerian Dwarf) last year and it took me an hour.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

For me a easy milker takes me 1-2 minutes per 1/2 gallon. I had one that took me 15 mins for a gallon as she was harder to milk but I don't have her anymore. So I am hoping these "easy milkers" will make a quick and easy job.
I milked fast and once muscles have built up (no doubt I will have to start over in the spring) it is easy.
Every muscle all the way up my arm is warm and red when I finish.
So I think I will stick to hand milking this year, maybe switch the year after. 
I will have to get some of those 10 and 12 qt pails.


----------

